# Mauritius 2012! Brauche eure Hilfe!



## Köder (28. November 2011)

Hallo liebe Boardies,

zwischen Februar und März 2012 werde ich nach Mauritius fliegen!

Ich habe bereits einiges über das Angeln auf Mauritius gelesen. Leider sind alle auf die ganz großen aus! Ich würde es gerne mal vom Ufer aus probieren. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das man mit einem KöFi oder ähnlichen Ködern, nichts interessantes fängt!? (Ich schreibe hier von Fischen unter 100kg;-)

Ich würde mich über Tipps und Erfahrungsberichte sehr freuen!!!

Folgende Fragen liegen mir auf dem Herz:

Welche Köder sollte ich verwenden?
Welches Gerät?
Welche Fische tummeln sich in Ufernähe rum?
Grundangeln oder lieber Posenmontage?

Bitte nicht auf bestehende Themen verweisen! Habe schon ordentlich gestöbert

Also, haut in die Tasten;-)

Viele Grüße
Köder


----------



## Pollack 10 (28. November 2011)

*AW: Mauritius 2012! Brauche eure Hilfe!*

Hallo Köder,
ich bin im März 2010 auf Mauritius gewesen.
Interessante Plätze für das Uferangeln habe ich leider nicht gesehen, man müßte dazu wahrscheinlich auch mehr Zeit haben um die Küste zu erkunden.
Die Einheimischen dort angeln fast alle mit langen Bambusstöcken ohne Rolle oder schleudern die Köder nur mit einem Gewicht beschwert ins Meer.
Die von mir beobachteten Fänge bestanden ausschließlich aus Kleinfischen um die 20 cm.
Rund um die Insel liegen Riffe, die dahinter liegenden Gewässer zum Ufer hin sind meist sehr flach.
Man kann dort Einheimische beobachten, die je nach Gezeitenstand mehre hundert Meter bis zu den Riffkanten waten und dann dort fischen!!
Sie stehen dann unmittelbar vor der Brandung bis Brusthöhe im Wasser!!
Ein imposantes Bild, für Touristen ist diese Art zu fischen sicherlich nicht empfehlenswert.
Wohin genau soll es denn gehen?
Manchmal gibt es in der Nähe zu den Hotels die Möglichkeit zu Hochseeangeltouren zu etwas günstigeren Preisen wie in den bekannten
Zentren.

Helmut


----------



## "Rutenkiller" (28. November 2011)

*AW: Mauritius 2012! Brauche eure Hilfe!*

Servus Köder #h

Ich kann mich dem vorherigen Post von Pollack 10 eigentlich nur anschließen.
Beim Schnorcheln in Ufernähe sieht man überwiegend kleinere Fische (15-25cm), 
wobei man natürlich aber auch dem einen oder anderen Barracuda oder Feuerfisch begegnet.|bigeyes

Aber ich denke mit nem Blinker könnte man es schon vom Ufer aus versuchen.

Gruß
"Rutenkiller"

PS: Auch ohne angeln ist Mauritius der absolute Traum.:l


----------



## BIG WHITE (28. November 2011)

*AW: Mauritius 2012! Brauche eure Hilfe!*

Vom Ufer fängst Du wenn überhaupt ein Paar kleine
Riffische und das auch nicht überall, die Charter Boote
sind auf Mauritius "sagenhaft" günstig, würde daher auf
jeden Fall ein Paar Ausfahrten mehr buchen, die Marline
sind sehr viel weniger geworden und Beifang war vor
Mauritius schon immer nicht so dolle.

Ich war sechsmal da unten, zum letzten Mal vor 9 Jahren,
aber gehe davon aus, daß das Angeln sich nicht wesentlich
und schon gar nicht positiv entwickelt hat, die Longliner
sind angeblich immer noch da.

Also anstatt vom Ufer aus es zu versuchen lieber einen
Ausflug nach Pampelmuse zum Botanischen Garten
oder sich die coloured Erden anschauen, ansonsten
ist die Insel potthässlich, überbevölkert, abgeholzt,
sozial durch Hautfarbe/Herkunft "klar strukturiert#d", 
überall nur Zuckerrohr und durch dumme 5Sterne Touris
überlaufen, zum Glück bleiben die meisten doch in Ihren
Hotels:q
Einige Strände sind ok. aber hab schon viel schönere
gesehen, ansich schade ums Geld, achja der Green Island
Rum ist sehr empfehlenswert kriegt man aber 
inzwischen auch in Deutschland,

B.W.


----------



## "Rutenkiller" (28. November 2011)

*AW: Mauritius 2012! Brauche eure Hilfe!*



BIG WHITE schrieb:


> ansonsten
> ist die Insel potthässlich, überbevölkert, abgeholzt,
> sozial durch Hautfarbe/Herkunft "klar strukturiert#d",
> Einige Strände sind ok. aber hab schon viel schönere
> gesehen, ansich schade ums Geld


 
Wenn alles so übel ist wie von dir beschrieben,
dann kann ich beim besten Willen nicht verstehen wie man sich das Ganze dann 6 mal antun kann.|kopfkrat


----------



## Pollack 10 (29. November 2011)

*AW: Mauritius 2012! Brauche eure Hilfe!*

Hallo Köder,

dem Post von BW kann ich so nicht ganz folgen, wenn er von sagenhaft günstigen Charterbooten spricht.
Die Preise lagen 2010 zwischen € 500.- und € 900.- für eine Vollcharter für 8 Std je nach Ausstattung des Bootes. Die Crew erwartet zusätzlich noch Tip von mindestens 10% sowie den Fang. Beim releasen mußt du ebenfalls noch einen Prozentsatz des Fischwertes an die Crew bezahlen.
Wenn man noch genügend Mitstreiter findet kann man sich den "Spaß" teilen und die Sache wird für einen "Normalverdiener" erträglicher.
Die Fangaussichten für Bootsangler sind außerdem im März nicht mehr so gut und außerdem ist das Wetter nicht mehr so beständig.

Helmut


----------



## BIG WHITE (29. November 2011)

*AW: Mauritius 2012! Brauche eure Hilfe!*



"Rutenkiller" schrieb:


> Wenn alles so übel ist wie von dir beschrieben,
> dann kann ich beim besten Willen nicht verstehen wie man sich das Ganze dann 6 mal antun kann.|kopfkrat



Nun, ich war dort nur zum Fischen:m Erholungsurlaub mit
der Familie würde ich wo anders machen, kenne die Insel
sehr gut mit allen Facetten und nicht nur aus der Sicht 
eines Aufenthalts in einem 5 *Hotel.
Die "echten" Problemem der Insel lernt man am besten in
den Städten im Norden, dort wohnt die Mehrzahl der
Einwohner. Durch die auf Zuckerrohr basierende Monokultur
sind die Lebensmittel auf der Insel sehr teuer, hungern muß
zwar noch niemand aber die "Kreolen" leben in bitterer
Armut was nicht sein müßte.

Unter einem Paradies versteht halt jeder etwas anderes


@Pollack - mit 500 bis 900 Euro sind die Charter Preise doch
stark angestiegen, das wundert mich, wo die Fischerei nicht
mehr so dolle ist, üblich waren 350 bis 550 Euro je nach
Bootsgröße und Anzahl der Chartertage. Man sollte immer
direkt buchen, übers Hotel ist es teuerer, ferner die guten
und günstigen Boote lagen am Black River, oben im
Norden wo die meisten Hotels sind, waren die Preise schon
damals erheblich höher.


B.W.


----------



## "Rutenkiller" (29. November 2011)

*AW: Mauritius 2012! Brauche eure Hilfe!*

@BIG WHITE
Ok, das ist ein Argument. Wenn natürlich nur angeln im Vordergrund steht, kann ich deine Meinung nachvollziehen.

Ich war 2009 bei Le Morne (im Südwesten der Insel) 
und dort verlangten sie für ein Charterboot mit 4 Personen ca. 250€ pro halben Tag.


----------



## BIG WHITE (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mauritius 2012! Brauche eure Hilfe!*

[Ich war 2009 bei Le Morne (im Südwesten der Insel) 
und dort verlangten sie für ein Charterboot mit 4 Personen ca. 250€ pro halben Tag.[/QUOTE]

La Morne ist eine der "schöneren Ecken" auf Mauritius,
250 Euro für einen halben Tag, das passt, wenn man
10 volltags-Ausfahrten im voraus bucht, bekommt  man die 
so um die 400 Euro und dies ist sehr günstig!!!

Wie waren die Fänge 2009 ??

B.W.


----------



## takker (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mauritius 2012! Brauche eure Hilfe!*

@big white
Ich denke du gehst schon sehr hart mit Mauri ins Gericht,
Welche Ecken dieser Welt sind denn aus Deiner Wahrnehmung paradisisch?

Zu der Uferangelei stimme ich den bisherigen Beiträgen voll und ganz zu.


----------



## "Rutenkiller" (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mauritius 2012! Brauche eure Hilfe!*

@BIG WHITE
Zu den Fängen kann ich leider nicht viel sagen, denn ich war mit meinem Fraule dort 
und hatte andere Absichten.


----------



## BIG WHITE (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mauritius 2012! Brauche eure Hilfe!*



takker schrieb:


> @big white
> Ich denke du gehst schon sehr hart mit Mauri ins Gericht,
> Welche Ecken dieser Welt sind denn aus Deiner Wahrnehmung paradisisch?
> 
> Zu der Uferangelei stimme ich den bisherigen Beiträgen voll und ganz zu.



Du hast natürlich Recht.....es ging mir auch nicht darum
Mauritius schlecht zu machen, mich bringen nur Aussagen 
und die Wahrnehmung wie exemplarisch unseres
"Fussballrekordnationalspielers:q' der mal im Fernsehen
nach seinen xten (keine Ahnung welche seiner Ehen es
war) Flitterwochen diesmal auf Mauritius vom Paradies auf
Erden usw usw geschwärmt hatte.... 

Wenn man die Wirklichkeit kennt ist es schon schwierig
hier nicht zu widersprechen.

B.W.


----------



## Köder (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mauritius 2012! Brauche eure Hilfe!*

Ich danke euch für die Tips. Auch wenn ich begeisterter Angler bin, werde ich es mal vom Ufer probieren. Ich glaube, mit einer solchen Kulisse, ein lecker Bierchen, ist der Erfolg nicht so wichtig! Mein Kumpel fliegt mit mir, und wir werden auch Tauchen gehen (er hat keine Ahnung vom angeln!)Mit Sicherheit werde ich große Fische zu Gesicht bekommen! 

Das wird schon! Ich werde meine Erfahrung posten und hoffe euch von monströsen Giganten in Ufernähe, gedrillt mit 0,18mm mono zu berichten;-) Kanns echt nicht mehr erwarten! Der koffer ist gepackt! Leider muss ich noch bis Februar warten!!!


----------



## hans albers (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mauritius 2012! Brauche eure Hilfe!*

moin ...

nochn tipp von mir:
ich war auf rodrigues(nachbarinsel,sehr schön)
auch am riff angeln, und wir haben mit
blechen und wobblern 12-18 cm geschleppt,
vom kleinboot aus...
fänge: bonitos, barrakuda,div.makrelenarten

greetz
lars


----------



## Pollack 10 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mauritius 2012! Brauche eure Hilfe!*

Hallo BW,
ich habe im März 2010 2 Tagesausfahrten von Troux aux Biches aus gemacht. Es war ein kleineres Boot welches privat vermietet wurde.
Die Ausrüstung und sonstige Ausstattung war allerdings vom feinsten.
Fänge: 1 Black Marlin 120 KG, einen weiteren leider durch Schnurbruch verloren. 
Dazu etliche Goldmakrelen, alle zwischen 20 - 25 KG, sowie einige kleinere Tunfische etwa in der gleichen Gewichtsklasse.
Bei der zweiten Ausfahrt wurde die Fischerei durch heftige Regenschauer mit starken Böen sehr schwierig, aber die Crew hat trotzdem alles gegeben.
Bei solchen Wetterverhältnissen war weiterhin eine gute "Seefestigkeit" unabdingbar!

Helmut

Wir haben die ganze Küste bis in den Norden abgefischt!


----------



## BIG WHITE (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mauritius 2012! Brauche eure Hilfe!*

Hi Pollack 10,
für 2 Ausfahrten war Dein Fangerfolg schon mal sehr sehr
gut, meinen Glückwunsch!!
Bei meinem letzten Mauritius Trip habe ich insg. 10 Ausfahrten 
für 2 Marline gebraucht und war dennoch happy!!  

Gruß

B.W.


----------



## saily (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mauritius 2012! Brauche eure Hilfe!*

Dann geb ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu:

Angeln vom Ufer aus ist relativ uninteressant. Das meiste
sind bunte Aquariumfische. Die Einheimischen fischen gerne
mit Bambusstöcken und hauen sich die Beute abends in die Pfanne....

Die Bootspreise sind vor Mauritius immer noch günstiger als überall sonst auf der Welt. Allerdings findet man die echten Preise nicht im Inernet.Es gibt immer noch voll ausgestattete kleinere Boote die dort 10 Std professionell auf Marlin für unter 300 Euro schleppen. 
Letzter Stand: 02.2011
Diese Preise gibt es aber nur für Stammkunden, die mehr als 5 Ausfahrten buchen und am Black River. Ich hab auch schon mal
vom Corsaire Club von Trou aux biches aus gefischt - dort war der günstigste Anbieter um die 380 Euronen. Die meisten deutlich teurer. 

Die Fischerei war schon mal besser auf Mauritius - da gibt es nicht die Spur einer Frage. Gerade die letzte Saison war aber was die Stückzahl der Marline betrifft die beste seit langer Zeit. 
Ich hatte bei 6 Ausfahrten im Februar 3 Marline. Der Grösste hatte 460 lbs. Einen in der selben Klasse habe ich noch verloren....  welche Destination garantiert mir für 2012 eine bessere Fischerei zum selben Preis?? Dennoch werde ich
vmtl nach 4mal Mauritius mal wieder ein neues Ziel ansteuern. Allerdings mit viel Wehmut im Herzen.

Alles auf der Welt ist Geschmacksache. Das Urteil von BW für Mauri fällt meiner Meinung nach zu heftig aus. Ich bin viel rumgekommen - aber ein solch vernichtendes Urteil hat die "Ile de Marlin bleu" nicht verdient. Ich komme jedenfalls mit Freuden immer gerne wieder - und freu mich jetzt schon auf 2013 - wenn es wieder so weit ist.

Beste Grüße

saily


----------



## noworkteam (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mauritius 2012! Brauche eure Hilfe!*

Na wenn schon Senf da ist, spendiere ich mal das Würstchen.

Big Game kam für mich nicht auf die Agenda, ich war im Sommer dort,..,also Winter auf Mauri... zu dem fährt mein Vermieter immer wieder raus um irgendwo zu fischen..also war meine Wahl recht einfach...

Insofern gab es auch keine Marlin´s und Co., es war mehr "Fishing like a Creol..", hatten Nachtfischen auf Calamar, Handangeln tief tief (nachdem meine Multi nach 400m leer war), schleppen auf offener See oder knapp hinter dem Riff.

Was Mauritius als Urlaubsland angeht: Es ist arm, es gibt Monokultur mit Zuckerrohr,..,aber wenn man das Vertrauen der Einheimischen gewonnen hat, ist das dort wirklich zauberhaft...auch bei oder zwischen den armen Bewohnern.

Wenn man allerdings nur von der Hotel-Lounge schaut, oder die Touri-Hot.Spots kennenlernt,..,dann erhält man wahrscheinlich ein anderen Eindruck..

PS. Ich fahre wieder hin.... und das Schleppen mit dem Böotchen macht schon Spass..

Gruß


----------

